# Philips FlatTV 32" On and instant off problem



## AntonKo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and thanks for your time!

I recently purchased this Philips FlatTV 32" LCD at a yard sale for $10. When I brought it to my parents house for safekeeping for a few hours, I plugged it in and it turned on and looked like it was working fine. After (carefully) transporting it in my car back to my house, and then plugging it in, it does not work! First thing I noticed is the SECOND I plug it into my wall, the TV tries to click on. (the power button is not the kind that can be depressed) Although when I was trying it at parents house it didnt do that and i had to press the power button. The problem is even after I pressed power again to turn it off, and turned it back on, I hear a loud click as the green light comes on, but momentarily after it starts flashing red. One long and one short flash. in the middle of all that happening I hear one sometimes two very light clicks coming from the back of the tv. Not sure what caused this to happen if i had it working 6 hours earlier!

This is a model 32pf7320a/37

Thank you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not that it's relevant. But the TV was most likely faulty the entire time. You were just lucky that it powered on the first time. Why else would someone sell a 32" TV for $10.


----------



## AntonKo (Nov 4, 2012)

True but I do get lucky like that some times. and I powered it on and off multiple times when I was testing it.


----------



## AntonKo (Nov 4, 2012)

Gay *** forum lolz


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know what you expect to learn. If you had any knowledge of troubleshooting electronics, you wouldn't be on a forum asking generic questions.

I wish I could just say "power on while holding button x", and it will reset and work fine. But life isn't like that. It sounds like there is a hardware fault and my first response still applies. If it was a perfectly working TV, they wouldn't have been selling it that cheap. You could get more than that from a pawn shop, and they are notorious for ripping people off on what something is actually worth.

Your only out $10 bucks, it could be worse.


----------

